# "The furnace works" wood boiler



## buck0123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone using a "The furnace works" wood boiler? I just bought one and I am going to hook it up to my oil boiler.  looking for some feed back on how good this unit works.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Mar 19, 2014)

I can not give you any advise on this appliance, but I wish you all the best with it and hope "the furnace works" great for you.


----------



## heaterman (Mar 19, 2014)

That video just leaves me speechless. 
Love the B-Vent in the chimney.


----------



## Fred61 (Mar 19, 2014)

The Boiler Room has always been entertaining but never to this extent. This surely created some giggles here.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 19, 2014)

I suspect you might not get much feedback here on how GOOD it works - although the vid guy above seems (or seemed) quite happy. Maybe you can reach him somehow?

(Also, usually research is much more effective if applied BEFORE the buy....)


----------



## Fred61 (Mar 19, 2014)

maple1 said:


> I suspect you might not get much feedback here on how GOOD it works - although the vid guy above seems (or seemed) quite happy. Maybe you can reach him somehow?
> 
> (Also, usually research is much more effective if applied BEFORE the buy....)


You don't know what you don't know = happiness


----------



## hobbyheater (Mar 19, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Anyone using a "The furnace works" wood boiler? I just bought one and I am going to hook it up to my oil boiler.  looking for some feed back on how good this unit works.



Have used one, but somewhat in the past 30+ years ago!
It can really produce but it likes dry wood.
Plumb in parallel if possible to cut down on wood consumption.
It worked successfully when plumbed to a tankless coil for domestic demand hot water.
Will really smoke as it cycles on and off, so expect some static if you have neighbors close by!
When compared to a gasification boiler with storage, it will burn a large amount of wood but at the price you are paying there should be no complaint.
It will also teach you much about heating water with wood!!
Good Luck!


----------



## heaterman (Mar 19, 2014)

Fred61 said:


> The Boiler Room has always been entertaining but never to this extent. This surely created some giggles here.



That video is almost as good as the Canadian guy with the Outdoor wood burner. Someone needs to boot that up again.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 20, 2014)

hobbyheater said:


> Have used one, but somewhat in the past 30+ years ago!
> It can really produce but it likes dry wood.
> Plumb in parallel if possible to cut down on wood consumption.
> It worked successfully when plumbed to a tankless coil for domestic demand hot water.
> ...


 
You should consider a second career in Diplomacy.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 20, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Anyone using a "The furnace works" wood boiler? I just bought one and I am going to hook it up to my oil boiler.  looking for some feed back on how good this unit works.


Hey buck0123: I have never run this model, but just wanted to turn the tide here and see if we can give you some constructive advice.

First off: are you planning to install inside your home or outside?


----------



## buck0123 (Mar 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Hey buck0123: I have never run this model, but just wanted to turn the tide here and see if we can give you some constructive advice.
> 
> First off: are you planning to install inside your home or outside?


 
It is made for inside, but I am going to insulate it and put it in a shed outside about 50 or so feet from the house.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 21, 2014)

So I would suggest the sticky about Underground lines for starters. Premade pipe will be $750-$1000. If you use the correct Pipe.

I would make a suggestion that you build your shed large enough to house a newer Boiler as I feel this stove you currently own will be a stepping stone for your central heating needs.

Now the newer boilers work best with water storage. Do you have room in your house for storage? If not size your shed to accommodate water storage also.

Don't be shy the posters here have a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 21, 2014)

If I was building a boiler shed, it would be nice to have dry storage for wood. I always thought of building dry storage that would house 2yrs of wood.  With a walkway in the middle. A years worth on each side. Save on handling. 

Boiler room should be big enough for a frig and poker table.


----------



## buck0123 (Mar 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> So I would suggest the sticky about Underground lines for starters. Premade pipe will be $750-$1000. If you use the correct Pipe.
> 
> I would make a suggestion that you build your shed large enough to house a newer Boiler as I feel this stove you currently own will be a stepping stone for your central heating needs.
> 
> ...



A new out door wood boiler is about $10,000 I really don't want to spend that much. I said 50 or so feet that is to the Oil boiler in the garage. the stove will be about 20-25 feet from the house then when I get the lines into the basement I can use regular pex Line. The under ground line will be the biggest expense for the project.  I think if I get around a 100 gallons of storage it will work good. I also plan on hooking it up with a bypass loop so if I have a problem with the stove I can close a couple valves and open one to use just the oil boiler


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, The OWB is pricey now.

That's how ended up here also.

I think with your logic of the install, it will work. No disagreement.
IMHO:I think that if you invest the money to install this unit it would be best to make sure you can slide a new indoor gasser into its place, if you chose to upgrade later. The price of the indoor gasser depending on what your heat load, may not be as high.
Look at some of the signatures on this site. some are heating some large S.F. with smaller indoor units with storage.  some are using very low cord numbers also. along with higher constant house temperatures.


----------



## buck0123 (Mar 21, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Yes, The OWB is pricey now.
> 
> That's how ended up here also.
> 
> ...



What do you think about using a couple 50 gallon hot water heaters for storage?  How would I hook them up would I use both lines that come out of the  top or use one and the drain connection on the bottom?


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Mar 22, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use a water tank for storage but certainly as a buffer. You could research "build it solar" website and see several DIY storage ideas. Youtube may have plumbing diagram or how to also.

Does your current oil boiler have a buffer tank in the system?


----------



## buck0123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Got my boiler running the only problem is  when house calls for heat  water temps drops to 130 and will not go up.  Will water storage help with this issue?

Boiler is "the furnace works" has 9 gallon water jacket plus all the water in the lines. house is about 3000 sq feet.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Apr 29, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Got my boiler running the only problem is  when house calls for heat  water temps drops to 130 and will not go up.  Will water storage help with this issue?
> 
> Boiler is "the furnace works" has 9 gallon water jacket plus all the water in the lines. house is about 3000 sq feet.
> 
> ...



Most likely not.
Did you use a boiler loading valve or pump group?
Draw up a piping schematic and post it here.


----------



## buck0123 (Apr 29, 2014)

I used this one.

I only have one zone

There is a flow control valve after circulator on oil boiler on the supply line going to the house. this was already on the boiler.


----------



## maple1 (Apr 29, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Got my boiler running the only problem is  when house calls for heat  water temps drops to 130 and will not go up.  Will water storage help with this issue?
> 
> Boiler is "the furnace works" has 9 gallon water jacket plus all the water in the lines. house is about 3000 sq feet.
> 
> ...


 

No.


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 29, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Got my boiler running the only problem is  when house calls for heat  water temps drops to 130 and will not go up.  Will water storage help with this issue?
> house is about 3000 sq feetThanks,Bill




Are you burning dry wood? It needs dry wood to produce 17% moisture content maximum ,also wood should be split smalller no bigger than a 4 1/2 x 4 1/2 inch diameter  and a charge of 8 pieces  for a good brisk fire !  If the entire house calls for heat it should take 15 to 20 minutes for the boiler to be back up to 150 degrees. I _was heating_ 3400 sq ft . and demand DHW and had no problems. 

How tall is your chimney?


----------



## buck0123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey hobby heater

Are u using a furnace works wood boiler?

I also have mine outside 20 feet from the House and 20 feet of pipe in the basement to the oil boiler. About 40 feet of 1" pex all together to reach the oil boiler. Outside line is wrapped in foam.

Wood is some what dry.

Chimney is 12 ft tall

Did notice creasote running out of the elbow on the back of the stove

Thanks
Bill


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 29, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Hey hobby heater
> 
> Are u using a furnace works wood boiler?




Used one 30+ years ago, but not now.





buck0123 said:


> Wood is some what dry.Did notice creasote running out of the elbow on the back of the stove .
> Bill




Sounds like your wood is wet!


----------



## buck0123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Does the way I hooked it up look ok or would changing it help?


----------



## maple1 (Apr 30, 2014)

You should have stuck with the one thread.

I suspect changing it will not help. You have been given some answers already (and seeming to be brushing over or ignoring them) - but the help you could get here is limited by the lack of details presented. Pictures would help to start - along with more data. Stack temps? Temps in & out of both boilers? Wood moisture content? Exact type of underground piping? What are you pumping with? Controls? Insulation?

But with the boiler you have, you are behind an 8-ball to start with.


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 30, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Does the way I hooked it up look ok or would changing it help?




I would not change anything until you have been burning dry wood and see the difference in performance!
A simple moisture meter would be a good investment! 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Accurate-LCD...371603?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item43c83edc13


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 30, 2014)

The "SFB-3" was a interesting boiler. Rated at 120,000 BTU,S per hour with a small water capacity meant burning  "DRY WOOD" so it could not achieve this output, just the slightest hint of moisture and output was really bad . Also to be able to meet loads on demand the fire box has to keep at least half full of wood.Every so often you will have to take a chisel and clean the area were the draft butterfly closes of creosote ,creosote will build on this surface and prevent the butterfly from closing resulting in an over-fire, and the pressure relief valve dumping a whole bunch of water and ending up with a bunch of air in your single zone .


----------



## buck0123 (Apr 30, 2014)

I ordered a moisture meter from eBay today. Got a temp gauge for the stove pipe.
Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## flysul (Oct 3, 2014)

buck0123 said:


> Anyone using a "The furnace works" wood boiler? I just bought one and I am going to hook it up to my oil boiler.  looking for some feed back on how good this unit works.



I've been looking for a FWB for a while, I have a 1K SF house and want to use one to take the edge off my fuel bills.
From what I have read your house is too big for the size of boiler.
If it don't work out let me know.

Ed


----------

